#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Progress Bar Macro - Help Need from Experts

## pacosalasv

Hello Macro Masters!

I have a Macro Code to insert a Progress Bar (Copy Paste & Resize an image) in PowerPoint presentation skipping pre-programmed slides (First 2 and Last 2). I need help with two things:

1. Automatically Skip Hidden Slides (Do not include Progress bar) and keep Bar Size based on Applicable Slides 2. Input Box to type Slides to Ignore (Do not apply progress Bar - Skip Slides) when macro its executed. 
*PowerPoint Macro File:* https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bon...ew?usp=sharing

Here is the Macro Code Allocated in Module 1 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## vba_php

well you said you are looking for 2 things:




> 1. Automatically Skip Hidden Slides (Do not include Progress bar) and keep Bar Size based on Applicable Slides
> 2. Input Box to type Slides to Ignore (Do not apply progress Bar - Skip Slides) when macro its executed.



here is what I can personally offer:

1) you need a way to identify slides that are *hidden* by default.  what it looks like to me, your code is not looking at any hidden slides as of now, nor is it hiding slides by way of a coding method.  is the *hidden* property of a slide object in PP part of the interface menu options when you create a slideshow?  and if it is, have you set that for slides you do now want to see?

2) if you want to type in the *index* numbers of the slides in any given presentation that you want to ignore, into an input box, once again you will have to access the *hidden* property of the slides, more than likely.  then once you gather those numbers, you'll have to call them in your code when the slides show is running (i'm assuming here.  I don't ever use PP).  

remember too, that an inputbox can only take one value (that I'm aware of), so if you want to specify more than one slide to manipulate, you'll have to split the string, and maybe put the separate values into an array or something like that.

----------


## pacosalasv

Thanks for response back  :Smilie: 

Do you know how can i program the number 1? Im lost on it... and cant find how to do it  :Frown:

----------


## vba_php

I don't do much programming in PowerPoint because like I said I don't even use powerpoint. But if you want my help you're welcome to upload the file that you have now and I can show you how to do it more than likely. either that or someone else who's watching this thread can probably do it if they have experience using this program. I'm currently on the road so I won't be able to have a chance to look at this until later on today if no one else says anything

----------


## pacosalasv

> I don't do much programming in PowerPoint because like I said I don't even use powerpoint. But if you want my help you're welcome to upload the file that you have now and I can show you how to do it more than likely. either that or someone else who's watching this thread can probably do it if they have experience using this program. I'm currently on the road so I won't be able to have a chance to look at this until later on today if no one else says anything



Man, I really appreciate your support and time. Awesome.


Thanks a lot!!!!
File link to download from Google Drive: https://drive.google.com/u/0/uc?id=1...xport=download

----------


## vba_php

to run the slideshow:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


to detect hidden/visible slides:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


to take in a user's preference of what slides to hide:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


to hide the slides that a user puts in an input box:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


you don't need code to skip hidden slides.  they are skipped by default.  I will stop here.  now, you can do the rest in terms of manipulating the progress bar to HALT when you want it to, and when you want it to RUN when you want it to.  but then again, if you want to do what you said, and that is:  HALT it when the hidden slides appear, you don't have to.  I just said that hidden slides aren't even shown.   :Wink: 

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/off...owsettings.run

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/off...erpoint.slides

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/off...t/object-model

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...9-7de0f3f6ead1

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...f-387931554d69

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/off...nsition.hidden

----------


## pacosalasv

Thanks for support, Macros goes well and i will use them for other stuff.  :Smilie: 

Probably I explain wrong my self, what i want its not to Hide Slides on the SlideShow or presentation it self. I want to Ignore (Skip) hidden slides when the Progress bar its being created via Macro

I mean, when i run the Progress Bar Macro (Create a Bar at button of Slide). Im expecting:

Slide 1 - Skip (Do not create a Bar)
Slide 2 - Keep (Create a Bar)
Slide 3 - Skip (Hidden Slide - Do not create a Bar)
Slide 4 to N - Skip if Hidden, User decide witch will be skipped via Input Box

----------


## vba_php

Well most PowerPoint presentations in this program are assigned a timer per slide. So obviously what that means is that any given slide will stay visible for a certain number of seconds and then the presentation will move to the next slide. So are you saying that you want to display a progress bar from 0% full to 100% full for every single slide that is not specified specified as hidden? That's what it sounds like you're asking about.

----------


## pacosalasv

Problem Solved  :Smilie: 

Thanks for support, here is the code updated with solution:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

